# Direction of 1969 Side Vent Installation?



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

Trying to reinstall my original '69 AC vents. Question: What direction do the vents install? My guess is that the vents are placed so that the adjustment tab appears on the third horizontal vent from the bottom. But I have seen pictures of the vents installed so that the tab is on the third horizontal vent from the top. (I can't find any original factory pictures with enough detail to get a clear answer.)

Would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bottom, I think? 

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't gotten this far yet in my restore but mine are on the third from the top.



Mine are broken and I can't vouch for the positioning, I just bought the car last summer.

The restoration guide shows them but not which direction they go (I didn't look through the whole book yet).

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shows how good my memory is.... :lol:

I'm pretty sure the photo is correct --- the little tab with the serrated edge for your finger to grip is oriented so that it's on the underneath side when installed. 

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I used to be able to remember what I did and what I had to do for at least a year at a time… now I have to write everything down. 



BearGFR said:


> Shows how good my memory is.... :lol:
> 
> I'm pretty sure the photo is correct --- the little tab with the serrated edge for your finger to grip is oriented so that it's on the underneath side when installed.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Interesting. My 70 non-ac car doesn't have the tabs at all.


----------



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm going with 3rd from the top.


----------

